# SEO Career



## RubyRalph (May 24, 2018)

Is it the best best career? SEO Specialist?


----------



## Ertyiy84 (Feb 1, 2019)

Even I will be starting with the promotions of my blog and this is why would like to hire a good team that is going to help increase the organic ranking. I would like to hire the best seo campaign service and was just wondering if you could help regarding it.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess it depends on your personality traits and interests. Are you motivated for the job? Do you know what you will have to do (all chores included)?


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

If you mean Search Engine Optimization Specialist, then I am not sure what gave you that impression. It is most certainly not "best best" unless your specific tastes align with this activity.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Allostasis said:


> If you mean Search Engine Optimization Specialist, then I am not sure what gave you that impression. It is most certainly not "best best" unless your specific tastes align with this activity.


I wonder if it has something to do with economic adminstration in a company...


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

@Electra
Indirectly. Unless definition is changed, SEO specialist is a marketer of sorts, his goal is to make given site appear in search results as often as possible which leads to more sales.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

There are programming languages for that


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Electra said:


> There are programming languages for that


I’ve seen job postings requiring knowledge of SEO for various marketing and content creation positions for online publications; being able to generate content that is SEO friendly... at least, until software can convincingly recycle our optimized, stale content back to us. We must appeal to algorithms before it is too late.


----------



## mylesduffy (Nov 16, 2021)

In my opinion, the best position in SEO is the position of the SEO Specialist. In this role, you will test, analyze and change websites to make them more search-engine-friendly. In most cases, you’ll closely collaborate with the web development team to ensure that SEO best practices are used for all pages and sections. Your job responsibilities will include keyword research, website structure optimization content optimization (in collaboration with copywriters), link building, and reporting.


----------



## gracewil (Sep 7, 2021)

It depends on your likings of course. The best work for you which brings you joy and happiness, so it is 100% individual. I work software development company Forbytes and i love my job. It is a pity i don't see my colleagues as often as before.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

gracewil said:


> It depends on your likings of course. The best work for you which brings you joy and happiness, so it is 100% individual


Hi, Just as a FYI, this thread was actually started May 24, 2018. 

The average salary for an SEO Specialist is about $48,000.00 a year. It can go up from there. 






Search Engine Optimization (SEO) Specialist Salary | PayScale


The average salary for a Search Engine Optimization (SEO) Specialist is $49,740. Visit PayScale to research search engine optimization (seo) specialist salaries by city, experience, skill, employer and more.




www.payscale.com


----------



## Igdrassil (5 mo ago)

Here you can order the seo promotion of the site, as well as create a new resource for your business. With the services of SEO-studio seoservicessanfrancisco.net you will no longer have to pour a lot of money into the promotion every month! To make sure that the web-studio can be trusted, take a look at the list of our major clients. We have worked with many large companies. We have managed to get orders from giants thanks to the high quality of our work. Despite this, the cost of seo optimization is at a level affordable for small businesses.


----------



## John Ratts (2 mo ago)

I don't think it's the best career. Pretty monotonous, and there may be nasty topics to promote. 
It's better to go into web design.


----------

